# Jigs, Jigs, and more Jigs



## mr.fish (Jan 28, 2009)

I had just recently made a post of some scrappy bass jigs I had thrown together, and have since perfected my idea. After about a month or two of web surfing, I made a wallet breaking order, so I could finally perfect my madness. My order set me back a bit, but now I am well under way to making a 100+ jigs. Besides buying the lead heads already molded, these jigs are all custom. For once I can mass produce the jigs in the exact color, and style I want. No more buying some expensive shifty colored jigs from tackle shops. Now, all I need is alot of time for mass assembly. 

The only problem I did encounter is finding someone that sells vinyl paint in more natural colors. For now my basic colors are black, brown, and a very similiar pumpkin brown. I would love to find colors more natural in the water then pinks, whites, and yellows, so my quest continues. If anyone knows of a site that sells paints in more natural colors, please make me aware.

The painting, which def. takes some time. 2 coats, with the 3rd coat being clearcoat gloss.











Next is the color decisions. All the strands I recieved are all of personal choice and more or less natural colors. With only a couple strands of gold, and chartreuse that I'm mixing in. 










My skirt after band is installed.










The jig, and rattles before final assembly, which is def. the hardest part of the process. 





And the final product. All I need now is a name.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 28, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye (Jan 28, 2009)

looks too complicated lol


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 28, 2009)

Sweet Mike 


Let me make some soft plastics to match

We will talk this weekend


----------



## Jim (Jan 28, 2009)

Very nice man! =D>


----------



## daltonmcgill (Jan 28, 2009)

looks good


----------



## Nickk (Jan 28, 2009)

WOW, nice job keeping the fiber guard free of paint. Did you use masking tape? Great looking skirt too!


----------



## ilinimud (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks awesome. I dont have the patience for stuff like that....wish i did though


----------



## Mattman (Jan 29, 2009)

mr.fish said:


> The only problem I did encounter is finding someone that sells vinyl paint in more natural colors. For now my basic colors are black, brown, and a very similiar pumpkin brown. I would love to find colors more natural in the water then pinks, whites, and yellows, so my quest continues. If anyone knows of a site that sells paints in more natural colors, please make me aware.




I guess I'd quit using vinyl paint and make the switch to powder paint. You can use a fluid bed to get perfect coats. And you can easily multi layer colors. No hanging stuff to dry. Heat it, dip it, bake it and you're done.

I'll recommend TJ's for a fluid bed and powder paints. https://www.tjstackle.com/


----------



## redbug (Jan 29, 2009)

the darker color jig looks great Looks like a bluegill color that should work well for you.


----------



## Nickk (Jan 29, 2009)

Mattman said:


> mr.fish said:
> 
> 
> > The only problem I did encounter is finding someone that sells vinyl paint in more natural colors. For now my basic colors are black, brown, and a very similiar pumpkin brown. I would love to find colors more natural in the water then pinks, whites, and yellows, so my quest continues. If anyone knows of a site that sells paints in more natural colors, please make me aware.
> ...




Matt,
can you powder paint jigheads with fiber weedguards?


----------



## mr.fish (Jan 29, 2009)

Can't use powder paints because of the heat factor. I had put a jighead to the test already.I already tried putting one in the oven for a short period, and the weedguards seemed to have fused together, so my only option is vinyl now.


----------



## slim357 (Jan 29, 2009)

Did you try janns netcraft, they have a lot of different colors for vinyl paint, not too many natural looking colors though.


----------



## BLK fisher (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice job on the jigs. They do catch some nice fish.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 29, 2009)

Those look great Mike. I want mine in black, blue, and a tinge of chartreuse :wink:


----------



## Mattman (Jan 30, 2009)

Nickk said:


> Matt,
> can you powder paint jigheads with fiber weedguards?




Yes. They make a tube you slide over your weed guard.

Personally, I prefer to make my jigs without a weed guard and then glue it in place when I'm done painting.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 31, 2009)

Good job Mr. fish =D>


----------

